# Where to buy Praying mantis online?



## reptismail (Nov 15, 2008)

Hi can anyone reccomend good online stores to buy some?

Thanks

Ismail


----------



## andy07966 (Mar 10, 2009)

Loads mate! There is a sticky I made at the top listing all the invert shops you can order from.


----------



## reptismail (Nov 15, 2008)

andy07966 said:


> Loads mate! There is a sticky I made at the top listing all the invert shops you can order from.


I'l look now  thanks mate. Just had a teeny indian flower mantis so im after a few more mantis now...think im going to become a invert addict again haha i had about 7 cantipedes a mantis and some t's when i was 13, 2 years ago which i sold on but im slowly getting back into it


----------



## Sirvincent (Jul 16, 2008)

they are starting to tickle my fancy too :whistling2:


----------

